# Best Turbo For The KA24DE!



## Gunnin' 240sx (Jun 9, 2004)

I don't mean the greddy kits I mean just the turbo becuase I'm planning on getting it done and there's a garage by my house that will do my whole turbo kit for $1000. I was gonna buy a Garrett T4 for $200 at a flea market but I heard garette sucks. Then there was the T25 eclipse turbo which was for $185 but i heard there too small. So before i bought anything i wanted to get feedback. And the guy said I don't need intercooler but I want a intercooler. So what kind of good turbo can I get to produce alot of HP I am getting my new internals during the winter so I'm not worried about that. Where do they sell the parts like the exhaust manifold and would it be a waste to buy a AEM cold air?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

> and would it be a waste to buy a AEM cold air?


you're about to go ka-t and you're thinking of buying a cai?? too much fast and furious for you.. sure you could buy one and use it on ur stock ka24 but you would have to get rid of it once you get your turbo. so imo, waste of money.

do more research on turbos.. learn what trim, a/r, flange type, wastegate type means. also, give us more information. tell us how much power are you looking for and how much money are you willing to spend. btw.. garrett turbos don't suck. you'll probably end up w/ one of them.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Gunnin' 240sx said:


> I was gonna buy a Garrett T4 for $200 at a flea market but I heard garette sucks. And the guy said I don't need intercooler but I want a intercooler. Where do they sell the parts like the exhaust manifold?


Okay first off, whoever told you Garrett turbo's suck? They are fucken retards and dont know what they are talkin about. Garrett makes one of the best turbos money can buy, and if you can get your hands on a T4 for $200, you better jump on that before I do. As for the intercooler issue, every turbo needs an intercooler. Whether its top mount, side mount, or front mount, it needs an intercooler regardless, so if this is comin from the guy who is gonna install this stuff, I would think twice about takin your car there. Now as for the exhaust manifold, if your gonna buy all these parts piece by piece, and you have no hook ups what-so-ever, then you might as well buy the entire kit cuz thats gonna run you a lot less than buyin this stuff piece by piece, or havin this stuff made piece by piece.

Edit: Why do I have a feeling that this is that lionel fucker again?!?!?!?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Why would you buy a turbo at a flea market? I didn't kno ppl sold turbochargers at yard sales. Would you really wanna buy a turbo that goes in your car, used and without a warranty?! Better yet, would you want to buy parts for your car from a guy that says you don't need an intercooler in your car when it is turbod!?! Buying a used turbo is generally not a good idea. Here is an idea, don't turbo the car yourself. Get someone who knows a lot about them, or pay a performance shop to do it.

edit: i concur with Bumpin's thought on this bein lionel


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

aside from just fucking around, I think lionel knows that turbos need intercoolers and he would do the work himself


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i bet you 10 bux that it's not lionel 
we should get back ontopic before harris gets mad -_-


----------



## augimatic (Mar 23, 2004)

I'd hold off the Turbo kit and learn a little more about the car. To be honest. The biggest problem with the KA-T kits is Heat. If you are gonna do this, You need a HUGE radiator and a fan. You need to be thinking about this a bit more and the fact that the guy at the shop said no you don't need a intercooler scares me.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

vsp3c said:


> we should get back ontopic before harris gets mad -_-


Kids will never learn...


Guys, how many more posts will I have to delete before you understand that you need to follow forum rules?


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

well how about u go buy a used turbo, just to find out that it dosent work :dumbass: . go to a shop and let them do it.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

now if this forum was the way it used to be where we ran the show, this kid wouldnt be a problem. we would have flamed the hell out of him and he would have forgotten about the idea of turboing his car. that would have then saved his engine from blowing up. but we cant flame him anymore so people are going to suggest stuff, he's going to get it done, and then his engine will blow and he'll be out of an engine and all the money he spent on ghetto-fabbing the turbo kit. oh well.


----------



## augimatic (Mar 23, 2004)

Actually, I turbonetics has a turbo kit out for the KA24DE, you can find it on Nopi.com

I don't know how much power it makes or whatever, I just saw an add for it in a magazine.

If you're serious it may be worth looking into, from what I read it comese with a FMIC and BOV.


----------



## AlexAtMyNismo (Apr 16, 2004)

Bumpin240sx said:


> Okay first off, whoever told you Garrett turbo's suck? They are fucken retards and dont know what they are talkin about. Garrett makes one of the best turbos money can buy, and if you can get your hands on a T4 for $200, you better jump on that before I do.


Agreed, Garret makes all Nissan's stock turbos, as well as many others...

-Alex B. :cheers:


----------



## BurnZ_240sx (May 1, 2004)

*is this a good deal?*

ok, my friend can get me a T4/hks blow v./ and fuel mang. for $600... i have about 120k miles on the eng.. ka24de, is it worth it to spend this money not including the intercooler kit that i wana get....???

and yes, whom ever said studie turbo/car before getting the performance, very logical.. so is there a site or something i can read apon??


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

way to revive a 5month old thread..

you didnt give enough details for us to answer ur question
t4 : trim/ar?? what condition is it in?? new or used?? if used, is there any shaft play and how are the turbine/compressor wheels?? ceramic or steel internals?? ball bearing or non ball bearing??
hks bov : new or used?? conditon??
fuel manage : be more specific.. there are TONS out there

even when u buy all this stuff for 6k, u still need a lot of stuff to go ka-t (exhaust mani, fuel pump/injectors, etc, etc). w/ 120k on ur ka24, i wouldnt recommned going ka-t. do a rebuild first then go ka-t.

turbo info : http://www.turboclub.com/aturbo.htm <-- more than you'll probably wanna know


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

isnt a T4 a bit big and laggy for a KA?


----------



## BurnZ_240sx (May 1, 2004)

NickZac said:


> isnt a T4 a bit big and laggy for a KA?


Im sorry, its not a T4.. its a T45 Turbo ^ Good Con. Basicly Brandnew..

And Jeong, ill answer those questions in a little bit, im kinda at work haha


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

t45..?? garrett t45?? garrett t45 was designed for diesel engines ( could still work on gas powered cars i suppose ) and produces 130-260kw ( 170-345hp )

is this the turbo you are talking about??


----------



## BurnZ_240sx (May 1, 2004)

jeong said:


> t45..?? garrett t45?? garrett t45 was designed for diesel engines ( could still work on gas powered cars i suppose ) and produces 130-260kw ( 170-345hp )
> 
> is this the turbo you are talking about??



ahhh forget about the turbo right now... im either going to re-build first... then start to think about turbo...

thanks for the help though guys! :cheers:


----------



## nissanluver (Oct 20, 2004)

ok are you into racing? drag? alot of people are into drag...assuming you were interested in the kick ass garret t4 turbo you want to run serious boost. first off before you run this much boost get rid of the eternals (miss spell) ported and polished head, you need some pistons and rods, JE and Ross makes pistons for the ka24de with an 8.5:1 compression. go with crower or pauter rods, get you some bigger injectors, as far as turbomanifolds boost designs makes one that bolts right up, so does revhard, advice...before you get a t4 turbo, do this unless you want to blow something up. and. get you some down pipes, and a fuel pressure regulator, and a blow off valve......seriously.....you should take this advice even though im only 13 years old


----------



## BurnZ_240sx (May 1, 2004)

nissanluver said:


> ok are you into racing? drag? alot of people are into drag...assuming you were interested in the kick ass garret t4 turbo you want to run serious boost. first off before you run this much boost get rid of the eternals (miss spell) ported and polished head, you need some pistons and rods, JE and Ross makes pistons for the ka24de with an 8.5:1 compression. go with crower or pauter rods, get you some bigger injectors, as far as turbomanifolds boost designs makes one that bolts right up, so does revhard, advice...before you get a t4 turbo, do this unless you want to blow something up. and. get you some down pipes, and a fuel pressure regulator, and a blow off valve......seriously.....you should take this advice even though im only 13 years old



i dont really want to drag with it, i wana use it for its purpose.. which is drifting... there are some spots in the bayarea where i can practice so im leaning more to drifting... =D


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

Bump cause I'm poking around for some info... 

In your opinions, who makes the best KA turbo kit? There's Greddy, Turbonetics, uhmm XS and FMAX. Any ideas boys?


----------



## Joe_Nizmo (Nov 15, 2004)

If i'm not mistaken.....Turbonetics sells a kit that comes with everything you need , I mean everything check it out on nopituner.com


----------

